# Here it is!



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Just finished this liquid walk behind sprayer. I bought a tank for it but im gonna custom mold my own for better balance. All aluminum except the wheels which are all plastic and the steel threaded axel, 5gpm pump with a motor cycle battery. Boom is 46" wide with 1/8" holes spaced 2" apart. I tried it out on the driveway and it works awsome. I wired in a plug-in in the back of the truck box to keep it charged. Im thinking about building a different boom where the ends fold up before they break off. All the electrical connections will be epoxied before winter. Any comments? kubota where are you?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

deicepro;1070195 said:


> Just finished this liquid walk behind sprayer. I bought a tank for it but im gonna custom mold my own for better balance. All aluminum except the wheels which are all plastic and the steel threaded axel, 5gpm pump with a motor cycle battery. Boom is 46" wide with 1/8" holes spaced 2" apart. I tried it out on the driveway and it works awsome. I wired in a plug-in in the back of the truck box to keep it charged. Im thinking about building a different boom where the ends fold up before they break off. All the electrical connections will be epoxied before winter. Any comments? kubota where are you?


Thats pretty cool. Let me know how you make out with it. :salute:


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good, but I would think pneumatic tires would do better in the snow. but other then that I cant wait to see it completed.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Not bad, that looks pretty mint. Good luck with it, let us know how it works once you get the tank mounted.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1070208 said:


> Looks good, but I would think pneumatic tires would do better in the snow. but other then that I cant wait to see it completed.


I'm gonna assume that its a pretreat/antiicing tool....shouldnt really be pushing it through snow..?...?

nice job deicepro


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was busy putting brakes on a Pontiac Van. (piece of cake) oh shocks too. Looks good, 5gpm = actual 3.5+gpm, yep break-a-way folding boom, tires are good, no air needed, all aluminum, no rust.......1/8" holes maybe a little big?............WHAT no self propel?
My atv sprayer, 60 psi eats the battery. So a plug to recharge is also good. Needs a kick stand?

That is the quickest and easiest way to make the boom, if you decide to change it, then you start getting more parts and more complicated.


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I think the pneumatic tires would roll better w/out skidding making it easier for the operator. great job tho


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the responses, I was bored one day and thought I would make a prototype for my shovel guy



snocrete;1070242 said:


> I'm gonna assume that its a pretreat/antiicing tool....shouldnt really be pushing it through snow..?...?
> 
> nice job deicepro


your right, but depending on how hard its snowing it might have to go through some snow, probably 1/2" or less, I though those skinny tall tires would work the best



Kubota 8540;1070258 said:


> I was busy putting brakes on a Pontiac Van. (piece of cake) oh shocks too. Looks good, 5gpm = actual 3.5+gpm, yep break-a-way folding boom, tires are good, no air needed, all aluminum, no rust.......1/8" holes maybe a little big?............WHAT no self propel?
> My atv sprayer, 60 psi eats the battery. So a plug to recharge is also good. Needs a kick stand?
> 
> That is the quickest and easiest way to make the boom, if you decide to change it, then you start getting more parts and more complicated.


Well until winter gets here I wont know if 1/8" hole are too big, no kick stand yet I have to get it welded up...........


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1070424 said:


> Thanks guys for the responses, I was bored one day and thought I would make a prototype for my shovel guy
> 
> your right, but depending on how hard its snowing it might have to go through some snow, probably 1/2" or less, I though those skinny tall tires would work the best
> 
> Well until winter gets here I wont know if 1/8" hole are too big, no kick stand yet I have to get it welded up...........


I say they might be to big, because I tried that type of boom on one of the big sprayers. 2" pump at 35 psi, I was shocked at the amount of liquid that came out. Or maybe you can just walk faster? :laughing:

I sold my Brinemaker last week so next week I get to start a new Brinemaker project. Twin tank, twin engine/pump, twin as expensive, 1,070 gallon unit, looking forward to a new project. I have thought about building a sidewalk sprayer, but that means I would have to get out of the cab, so.........no!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070431 said:


> I say they might be to big, because I tried that type of boom on one of the big sprayers. 2" pump at 35 psi, I was shocked at the amount of liquid that came out. Or maybe you can just walk faster? :laughing:
> 
> I need to find a larger tank or tote so I can test how many gpm it puts out
> 
> I sold my Brinemaker last week so next week I get to start a new Brinemaker project. Twin tank, twin engine/pump, twin as expensive, 1,070 gallon unit, looking forward to a new project. I have thought about building a sidewalk sprayer, but that means I would have to get out of the cab, so.........no!


I just finished my new brinemaker, 1650 gal, 6hp Honda w/ 220gpm poly pump, all I can say is WOW


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1070438 said:


> I just finished my new brinemaker, 1650 gal, 6hp Honda w/ 220gpm poly pump, all I can say is WOW


Do you think a twin engine @200 gpm each, in a 1000 gallon maker will be overkill? I have a 200gpm in a 400 gallon brinemaker.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070453 said:


> Do you think a twin engine @200 gpm each, in a 1000 gallon maker will be overkill? I have a 200gpm in a 400 gallon brinemaker.


hmm...... well, it will certainly mix faster:laughing:
Im thinking borderline yes/no


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1070454 said:


> hmm...... well, it will certainly mix faster:laughing:
> Im thinking borderline yes/no


I work under the principle of "get er dun, go post on plowsite?":laughing:


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070461 said:


> I work under the principle of "get er dun, go post on plowsite?":laughing:


x2..........


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

How about a self-propelled unit you can use in the snow off-season? 

http://www.bridgeburggolf.com/

I was originally going to suggest a re-purposed three-wheeled baby jogger, or golf cart or buggy like postal carriers use, but this looks much more fun!!


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

speedy;1070565 said:


> How about a self-propelled unit you can use in the snow off-season?
> 
> http://www.bridgeburggolf.com/
> 
> I was originally going to suggest a re-purposed three-wheeled baby jogger, or golf cart or buggy like postal carriers use, but this looks much more fun!!


Well.....good idea but....I dont want to make it too easy for the shovel guy


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Speaking of posting......just bought a 1,050 gallon tank for $100.00. So now I have to move a bunch of totes to get it in the salt shed.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070608 said:


> Speaking of posting......just bought a 1,050 gallon tank for $100.00. So now I have to move a bunch of totes to get it in the salt shed.


Wish I had 10 at that price


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

deicepro;1070609 said:


> Wish I had 10 at that price


Really, wish I could find a 2,000 gallon for $200? 86" diameter. Now thats picky. This 1,050 was 1.5 miles from home just put the forks on the Bota and drove over and picked it up.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1070623 said:


> Really, wish I could find a 2,000 gallon for $200? 86" diameter. Now thats picky. This 1,050 was 1.5 miles from home just put the forks on the Bota and drove over and picked it up.


Those are easy enough to find around here, lots of farmers
I think my lady contact for the "blem" tanks must have been fired:crying:


----------



## Adv Seasonal (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sidewalk Buddy*

We have been making these for a few years now. They work excellent.

http://www.asinnovations.com/sidewalk-buddy.html

New this year we will have a XL15 model. This comes with a 15 gallon tank and pneumatic tires. A few other minor modifications from experience. New pics of the XL15 model will be up soon.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Adv Seasonal;1071293 said:


> We have been making these for a few years now. They work excellent.
> 
> http://www.asinnovations.com/sidewalk-buddy.html
> 
> New this year we will have a XL15 model. This comes with a 15 gallon tank and pneumatic tires. A few other minor modifications from experience. New pics of the XL15 model will be up soon.


So Im one up on you by using aluminumYou got a patent on that design?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

just wondering, 

lesco (as well as others) make a sprayer that is driven by the tires ... that would seem like alot less maintenance then charging a battery?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

elite1msmith;1071529 said:


> just wondering,
> 
> lesco (as well as others) make a sprayer that is driven by the tires ... that would seem like alot less maintenance then charging a battery?


Well, the spreader will be in the back of the truck at all times charging, its not like Im expecting it to run for 4 hours straight, Im guessing 15 minutes run time, 1 hour charge time with this cycle repeating, charging each time my guy is shoveling...
Pump driven by the tires.....I dont like the idea myself, not saying it doesnt work fine.


----------



## Adv Seasonal (Oct 22, 2009)

Due to the corrosiveness of liquid materials was our reasoning for going with steel and powder coating. There really is nothing to patent. Several manufacturer's make push type liquid spreaders.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I like those Adv!

Where is Fruitport?

I would be interested in being a distributor.


----------



## Adv Seasonal (Oct 22, 2009)

Fruitport is near Muskegon and Grand Haven. We are about 25 miles west of Grand Rapids.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hows it workin'? Got a pic of it all set up? (with the tank)


----------



## Adv Seasonal (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure what you are referencing but we are having a great year. There are many pics on our website at www.asinnovations.com. Let us know if you have any further questions.


----------

